# What's going on with ammo. especially .380



## oldguy (Apr 1, 2010)

Does everybody have an ammo shortage or is it just Florida? I wanted to get some .380 hollow point the other day to try a couple different brands to see what worked well in my Walther and LCP. Man, it was like trying to find true love. There just isn't a lot of it out there. I went to three gun stores (All that were within a reasonable drive of my home) and struck out at each of them. The store I deal with normally was able to sell me one box of range ball and it was the next to the last in the store. I can get all the .38sp I want, but .22, .25, .32, .357, 9mm, .40, .44, .45 are limited to one box a day and you can't get .380 at all. I know people have been talking about for a couple of years, but what's going on? The MFGs should have been able to ramp up to meet demand by now. Come on, if GM or ford was faced with a consistently growing demand they would respond over 24 months and a car is a heck of a sight harder to build than a box of ammo. Am I missing something here?


----------



## RavynX (Apr 2, 2010)

According to my buddy the military is buying up a lot of ammo. I'm sure our recently elected president's stance on guns has affected the quantity of available ammunition due to the concerned public. I've checked online sites and a good bit of them are out of stock with the popular rounds you've mentioned.


----------



## helodriver (Aug 1, 2009)

The U.S. military has its own ammunition supplier. So could it then be a shortage of raw materials for the other ammunition producers - I doubt it. I'm afraid this shortage is because of us, the consumers, buying it up as soon as it shows up and hoarding it. Every gun forum has an ammo section that immediately notifies us when ammo shows up somewhere, especially available on line. And we all immediately swoop down and scarf it up. It has recently been proven than our different "linked" social networks can rally people, and get information out, more rapidly every day. Not the case even 5 years ago. Wrt .380, there has never been such a proliferation of .380 handguns available - how many new .380's have shown up in the last 2 year. And more .380 handguns equals less .380 ammo available because I think that ammo producers were caught off guard and still haven't caught up.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.officer.com/web/online/Operations-and-Tactics/Ammunition-Shortage-Report--Pt-1/3$50622


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

^^^ looking forward to part 2


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

maybe the military has their own supplier but don't trust obama
think of the federal agencies, homeland security, fbi etc., and the police agencies...
just wonder if they got monies out of that big funding bill and elsewhere to stock up their supplies to the fullest
also they could make their officers practice more and qualify more often - thus needing more ammo


----------



## PythonGuy (Nov 6, 2009)

RavynX said:


> According to my buddy the military is buying up a lot of ammo. I'm sure our recently elected president's stance on guns has affected the quantity of available ammunition due to the concerned public. I've checked online sites and a good bit of them are out of stock with the popular rounds you've mentioned.


Stick with facts, there has been NO stopping of ammo production due to any political law, bill, or pressure.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

PythonGuy said:


> RavynX said:
> 
> 
> > According to my buddy the military is buying up a lot of ammo. I'm sure our recently elected president's stance on guns has affected the quantity of available ammunition due to the concerned public. I've checked online sites and a good bit of them are out of stock with the popular rounds you've mentioned.
> ...


I don't think that was his point. He didn't imply that production was stopped. People panicked when Obama was elected in fear that ammunition would be more heavily taxed or otherwise regulated.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

moved reports of ammo sightings here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18776

Let's try to keep this thread about_ why_ stores are out, not where it is in stock.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

helodriver said:


> The U.S. military has its own ammunition supplier.


The military may well have a plant--Lake City?--from which they get ALL the production, but they buy a lot from commercial manufacturers.

Here http://www.sierrabullets.com/why_cant_I_find_Sierra_Bullets.html is Sierra's statement about bullet shortages.

And oldguy, ammoengine indicates .380ACP is in stock in several places. http://www.ammoengine.com/find/ammo/.380_ACP


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks bruce333
we the customers caused the first shortage
I believe the continuing shortage is due to others TBD that are also stockpiling


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

Someone told me that since .380 is basically 9 mm (short) or 9 mm Kurz, the resources are going to make 9 mm Parabellum. I don't know if that's true or not, but since so many law enforcement and other government agencies use 9 mm Parabellum, it made since at the time.


----------

